# pre/early heresy warmaster horus



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

hi. i'm busy with a pre/early heresy sons of horus army and used the plastic terminator lord for the Warmaster. I've used the KIS-principle (keep it simple): no green stuf, just parts from the chaos lord, terminator sprues and my bit box (old nightgoblin shielddesign for the extra eye on the loincloth), the idea was deriving as much evil aspects from the vision-books but still basing him on that general design. i've deliberaty used the legion's color to ty him in with the rest of the army, despite the descriptions in the Horus heresy books (white armour) and used the bright blue to somehow give him a somewhat still noble look. I als used yellow for the eyes, given the fact that the legion symbol is also often displayed with yellow. and finally i decided to use the two lightning claws instead of the hammer because somehow í've always envisioned Horus with a st of lightningclaws thanks to the Jes Goodwin diorama. 

hopefuly some of you like the final result.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Its a really nice fig and a great centre piece for your army, but I thought the first heresy book describes Horus wielding a Golden sword and storm bolter but the twin lightning claws work well :good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice work, its great to see a Horus that isn't black armoured for once. I think the Lightning Claws work great, but then again I too have great memories of Jes's awsome diorama.


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

I think the Jes Goodwin Diorama was based on a picture from the first 40,000 rulebook. I'm not too sure though.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice work keep it up


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Horus wasnt bald either, but is a nice figure.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

effigy22 said:


> Horus wasnt bald either, but is a nice figure.


Then why in all the GW pics of him he is bald plus in the Horus Heresy books he is described being balded with dark taned flesh from being exposed from different suns.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

My mistake, must have been thinking of another primarch, they always describe the primarchs as uber hadnsome men making astartes overcomed with feelings.

Bald men dont seem to have that affect on my imagination... but i hear their more randy. haha


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

Sweet Job, keep it up


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

CallumM27 said:


> Its a really nice fig and a great centre piece for your army, but I thought the first heresy book describes Horus wielding a Golden sword and storm bolter but the twin lightning claws work well :good:


He picked them up later on during the early hours of the heresy, but if it's a pre/early heresy army there should be no problem fluffwise.


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

thanks for the positive replies! once the army is finished (hopefully within the next ten years :grin i'll post the results. i'm currently working on abaddon, loken and some regular marines.


----------

